# Meatballs, yummy meatballs



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2016)

I love meatballs of all kinds  I didn't want to take the Swedish Meatballs thread off-topic any further, so I decided to start this one when I came across another link to a meatball recipe roundup this morning.

So, on the other thread, di reston asked about meatballs from different countries, and I posted this link; all kinds of yummy ideas here: 

Planet Meatball: 20 Meatball Varieties Around the World

And more meatball ideas from Serious Eats!

9 Stand-Out Meatballs Across the Country

Then this morning, Kalyn of Kalyn's Kitchen, a food blog dedicated to low-carb cooking (she follows the South Beach diet), posted this roundup of low-carb meatballs. Thought our low-carb friends might like it: 

Low-Carb Recipe Love on Fridays: Low-Carb Meatball Recipes

What are your favorite meatballs? Got a recipe to add?


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 23, 2016)

Well  if I dont do Swedish, I do love Chinese steamed ones, I cant remember the name right now. They are small, gentle spiced and served as dimsum. 

I also like porcupine meatballs, how ever with the rice I use they look more like worm infested.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2016)

I think the universe is trying to tell me something: http://www.anaffairfromtheheart.com/2015/09/bacon-cheeseburger-meatballs/


----------



## Addie (Sep 24, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I love meatballs of all kinds  I didn't want to take the Swedish Meatballs thread off-topic any further, so I decided to start this one when I came across another link to a meatball recipe roundup this morning.
> 
> So, on the other thread, di reston asked about meatballs from different countries, and I posted this link; all kinds of yummy ideas here:
> 
> ...



Thanks GG. Great references.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 24, 2016)

Oooh....thank you for the meatball links, GG!  I put them in my faves.


----------

